# Fishing the Loop Current & Elbow



## Harbison

Thursday, May 1, 2014, is a very special time for dedicated anglers who like nothing better than to challenge the Pelagics deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico.
Roffer's Ocean Fishing Forecasting Service, Inc. notes that the main body of the Loop Current is pushing Eastward and is likely to be located insure of 100 fathoms by the weekend. This increases the overall chances for tuna, dolphin, wahoo, marlin, and overnight swordfish. The best chances will occur along the eastern leading edge of the main body of the Loop Current.

In central Florida seldom does the Loop Current come close to the 100 fathom break. This puts the eastern edge of the Loop Current well within the range of Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll.

Join us a we leave on this sixty two hour epic adventure to challenge the big boys who call the Gulf of Mexico their home. The outcome is in doubt, but we are very confident. We are experienced anglers who have many years of experience and the finest equipment to back us up.
We are out of here:


Justin uses the best electric reel. He is ready for anything:

Dave likes to troll on the way out. Sometimes he takes a little rest:

We often catch kings before the sun goes down. Sergeant Jeff Hennon, Georgia Department of Corrections:

After a good night's sleep, first stop the Florida Elbow. Sergeant Hennon:


Mr. Vince Bizal:

Vince, that's a monster mango:

Mr. Ravi Ande, that's a nice mango:

Wow! What a tuna:

Nice! I mean really nice mutton:

Looks like we have another stowaway:

Dave really appreciates Tammy; we all do. Now that's a breakfast:


----------



## Harbison

OK! The Elbow has been good to us. Let's push way off shore and see what the Loop Current has to offer. We all hope Roffer's is correct. 100 fathom break here we come. It's a little on the rough side:

We fished all night for swordfish; nothing going. The only thing hungry were sharks; big bad ones. All were released.
OK! Wonder what is hungry. What we really want is a big wahoo. We have not caught one in a long time. Let's get the lines out and see what the Eastern edge of the Loop Current has to offer:

Mr. Chris Rush, Bradenton, Florida, Sir, that's one nice tuna:

Nice going Captain Anthony. The cudas were big, mean, and ready for a fight:


Ever see a deep water skipjack tuna? We caught several. What a fighter:



Mr. Justin Perlow fought a giant mahi for over fifteen minutes. He lost it just before the gaff. Vince, that is rally a beautiful fish:

Well! We have caught two different kinds of tuna, numerous barracudas, and a beautiful mahi while fishing the Loop Current. But still, the 100 fathom break has not produced the big wahoo we wanted so badly. Oh Well! maybe next time. Hold on! Mr. Curtis Odom, Tallahassee, Florida, has hooked something big, bad, and ever so fast. On & on goes the great battle. There is absolutely no give up in either Curtis or the great fish. This is a fight to the finish; who's finish remains to be seen. Finally, color! The color of a great wahoo. This is what we have all been looking, praying, for. Quick Kyle the gaff. Our very experienced mate is more than equal to the task. It sure is wonderful working with professionals. Mr. Curtis Odom used a Black & Red Islander with a ballyhoo to entice the trophy wahoo. Thank you Roffer's for providing such a wonderful service to the fishermen of this great country.
We who were fortunate enough to have witnessed the great battle will never forget it. This is the stuff everlasting memories are made of. Watch the fight 6:25 seconds into the video at the end of this report. (Scott, (L) one of our professional mates, Curtis-the man of the hour-, and Kyle...what a team):

OK! Let's head back in for the evening snapper bite. The tuna are still on fire. Will, our first mate, is as good as they come. Will, Kyle, and Scott, what a team:


Dave, that's a nice AJ:

Jeff, that's a nice almaco jack:

Justin, bet your electric reel helped on that fighting machine:

Dave, that's a real beauty:

Time out for pictures:

This is box # 2:

Mr. Curtis Odom, Tallahassee, Florida, Captain Mark Hubbard is so proud of you. We all are; that's a trophy mutton:

Looks like the lion fish are getting bigger & bigger:

Sundown Saturday evening. Tammy time. Steak dinner time:



The tuna are still on fire. Mr. George Lynn, that's one to be proud of:

Bet you don't know what kind of fish this is? Tammy does:

The tuna just will not stop:

We all know Tammy is an expert chef, but can this master of the grill fish? Well!


Wow! A blond fisher girl who is a master chef and single. What a catch!

Ever wonder why we can't wait until July gets here? The gags are on fire:

Ten thirty Saturday evening; time to go home. We left the fish in a feeding frenzy. Madeira Beach here we come. Let's hit the bunks:
Talk about a mutton to be proud of:

That great wahoo weighed thirty five pounds. That's thirty five pounds of pure energy:

Captain Frank, Captain of the Friendly Fisherman, can't believe Justin's catch. Justin sails with Captain Frank quite often:

The outcome may have been in doubt. It is no more!


See all the action in this action packed video (click in the link)





Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## TailRazor

Great write up as usual, looks like another great trip.


----------



## Harbison

*Major fun!*

:thumbup: Thanks! We had a very good trip considering the weather. It rained all day Friday & into Saturday. It was rough as heck. The Florida Fisherman is a catamaran. It takes it really well. 
It was major fun !


----------



## Lyin Too

looks like a fun adventure. How much does a trip like that cost.


----------



## Harbison

It was awesome. I will never forget it. This was a three day trip costing just under $500.00. The regular 39 hour trips are $329.00. Our trip this coming weekend will be targeting mutton snapper. We will be headed South instead of North. We expect to do really well. Then it's a full moon trip. Snapper go crazy on the full moon. Watch for my reports. 
Best! Bob


----------



## lowprofile

Nice rabbit fish.


----------

